# Books from the Philippines



## arnisandyz (Mar 26, 2003)

Has anyone seen or heard of these books before?  My father in law sent them to me.  One of them is printed in Tagalog, but it has pictures!  They're pretty intereseting.

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, I have an english copy of the second edition.  I Think that MARPPIO is now spearheading the third edition printing as we speak with new pictures.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 26, 2003)

i have bought all remy presas books last month in the philippines..
the above book cost 135pesos and the blue book modern arnis and its tagalog translation as well cost only 145pesos.... do not pay which is a little over $2 dollars U.S dont pay over $20 or $30 which i have seen advertised in several of the modern arnis websites...

Also i have the entire ernesto presas book collection all of his books cost 250 pesos each he is selling them in his website for $25 and $15 each do not pay this.....

all of the above mentioned books are available at every national bookstore which you will find in every big mall in luzon


thanks

terry


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 27, 2003)

Terry,

Your exactly right.  On the back of the book there is a big National Bookstore logo.  Not only do they sell books, but they also publish/print.  Production quality leaves some to be desired, but as you mentioned, for a couple bucks its well worth the price.  I had no idea that people were paying that much for this little book.  I guess people tend to take advantage if your an avid Presas fan and can't get to the PI or don't have connections there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2003)

I read the English version and I find it very informative and I like it. One of my original instructors, had a copy of the book. I hope to get a copy here real soon for myself.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i have bought all remy presas books last month in the philippines..
> the above book cost 135pesos and the blue book modern arnis and its tagalog translation as well cost only 145pesos.... do not pay which is a little over $2 dollars U.S dont pay over $20 or $30 which i have seen advertised in several of the modern arnis websites...
> 
> ...


Terry,

Do you have access to where these books are sold?  I know that Prof. Presas wrote a book in Tagalog prior to any of his English books and that is the one missing from my collection.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## moromoro (Mar 27, 2003)

yes dan, the national bookstore sells all of those books, i bought a tagalog version again it was only 145pesos... the national bookstore is like the filipino barnes and noble i think you can order online and they will send it to the states for you...

here is their 

url

www.nationalbookstore.com.ph

hope this helps

terry


----------

